# May 29th and still waiting on the first swarm call



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Here it is May 29th, and I'm still waiting to get my first swarm call here in North-West Pennsylvania.

I've gotten one call to do a cutout, and that is it so far. I haven't even heard of any swarms in the area yet - although I do have a beekeeper's meeting this Sunday, so may hear about swarms there.

Currently I have 12 swarm traps placed. I seen several bees at several of them checking them out, so I'm hopeful I'll get a couple swarms that come right to me. 

But it's depressing to see on the board here all these people having swarms or getting calls and here I am - waiting!!


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I wouldn't count on many this year, I've had two calls so far and one from my hive's.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Had our first swarm call on Memorial Day. We are way down from previous years. My fear is that the feral bees have sustained a huge loss this past winter here in the "north".


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

Northwest PA Beekeeper said:


> Here it is May 29th, and I'm still waiting to get my first swarm call here in North-West Pennsylvania.
> 
> I've gotten one call to do a cutout, and that is it so far. I haven't even heard of any swarms in the area yet - although I do have a beekeeper's meeting this Sunday, so may hear about swarms there.
> 
> ...


Get listed on the National Honeybee Swarm Removal directory to increase your calls http://www.honeybeeswarmremoval.com


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

Just got my first swarm call in Plainville, Ct. Fairly even with you so they're coming!!
Beach ball size swarm. Got them in a box with a donated frame of brood.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I got one call and had one fly into a dead out. The swarm was queenless, but I've given them brood to make one. I was hoping to get at least 4 this year. Oh well, maybe June will be better.


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

One call so far, but swarm took off before we could get there. Several calls for cut outs.
According to the Ohio State University Extension Office, we are a month behind where we should be. Flowers blooming, fields being planted, so I figure we may start getting a few more calls.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Mr. Beeman - regarding the feral colonies, I know of 5 different feral colonies - 3 in hollow trees, 1 in an old abandoned house, and 1 in the eves of a lived in house. All of them survived except for one in a hollow tree, but that is because the top of the tree came off in a storm during the winter. The other 4 feral colonies are doing just fine. (I do have swarm traps set up at each place.)

LSBees - Thank you. I have now registered.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

LSBees said:


> Get listed on the National Honeybee Swarm Removal directory to increase your calls http://www.honeybeeswarmremoval.com


Thanks for the tip on the registry..


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Northwest... that is encouraging news. Thanks


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

As far as feral colonies are concerned, I recently collected one that should go in the 'books'!!
New Haven, Connecticut, within sight of the harbor was a very large colony attached to the outside of a steeple!!! They survived over this past winter outside!!! I still can't believe it. I am going to try and attach a link to some pics. 
<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://pic2.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http://feed1309.photobucket.com/albums/s632/JonnyBeeGood1/Mobile%20Uploads/Honey%20Bee%20Removal/feed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="javascript:void(0);" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s1309.photobucket.com/albums/s632/JonnyBeeGood1/Mobile%20Uploads/Honey%20Bee%20Removal" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" alt="JonnyBeeGood1'sHoney Bee Removal album on Photobucket" /></a></div>


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

This link may work- http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/JonnyBeeGood1/library/Mobile Uploads/Honey Bee Removal


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

I put a swarm trap up in a deer stand on our property and have noticed bees are checking it out. I stopped by tonight, and there were probably 10 or so flying around, going in, coming out - so I'm hopeful a swarm will move in.

This swarm trap happens to be on an electric line right of way that goes through woods. I know there is a feral colony somewhere near there, because I know of at least two swarms that have flown from the woods and passed right near my house.

I figured with the bees checking out that swarm trap, I decided to put another one nearby in the hopes if the first one doesn't entice, this second one will.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not on a swarm registry yet but my bait hives in Northeast PA haven't seen any activity yet. I know there are bees in the area since they were all over equipment I was preparing before I brought bees to the farm back in April. This is my first season in PA so I don't know what's normal. (As if anything is normal with bees.)

The only nearby swarm I've heard about was at a hotel in Clarks Summit where the management killed them by spraying with pesticide. 

Wayne


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

The deer stand bait hive was very busy today. So busy in fact, I thought possibly a swarm had moved in.

I climbed up and lifted the box, nope no residents yet - just lots of bees flying around, flying in, flying out. I'm thinking within a few days they will move in.

Oddly enough, the other hive trap I put nearby doesn't have any activity.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

LSBees said:


> Get listed on the National Honeybee Swarm Removal directory to increase your calls http://www.honeybeeswarmremoval.com


Thank you, LSBees.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

LSBees said:


> Get listed on the National Honeybee Swarm Removal directory to increase your calls http://www.honeybeeswarmremoval.com


Beesource has a removal directory of its own. http://www.beeremovalsource.com/bee-removal-list/

Wayne


----------



## Joe Bondra (Jan 28, 2014)

I am in northeast Ohio. Had two swarm calls last Saturday and could only get to one. Got them successfully. Hoping to get more soon. Good luck.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

What a difference a couple of days make. Four removal calls and two swarm calls so far.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, it wasn't a swarm call I got but just happened to be driving down the road and saw "something" in a bush. After I passed it I thought to myself "Was that a swarm in a bush or something that just looked like it?" I backed up and yes, it was a smaller swarm - probably 1 1/2 - 2 pounds. I'm assuming it's a secondary swarm. But finally - June 5 - my first swarm of the year.
Summerville, PA 15864


----------

